#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-15
<stas> i know
<stas> http://graphjam.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/69099f3b-1b11-4049-aa52-b7db03e1685c.png
<stas> :))
<alinrus> si cum iesi din loop?
<alinrus> :))
<stas> alinrus: mno cum facem, vin spre tine cu o piza?
<alinrus> hai ca pornesc
<alinrus> ne vedem acolo in fata la tine
<alinrus> sper sa mai stiu drumu
<alinrus> daca nu te sun
<stas> :))
<stas> bine
<alinrus> coboara si tu pana atunci
<stas> mission accomplished :)
<alinrus> 1 grad afara
<alinrus> frig ma
<stas> yep
<stas> kkt
<alinrus> no ba stas eu ma bag la un film
<alinrus> nb
<alinrus> si multam de pizza
<spetrea-home> salut
<spetrea-home> e 4 , si maine merg la lucru
<spetrea-home> lol
<maya> buna
<maya> am revenit din nou cu baiul meu 
<maya> am probleme cum am  mai spus cu microfonul 
<maya> acum merge dar se aude foarte rau
<maya> si mia disparut si icoana de control volum
<maya> am dezinstalat pulse isr cand am facut asta mia disparut icoana
<maya> microfonul functioneaza dar rau de tot
<maya> si nu stiu ce sai mai fac
<maya> am un pakard bell notebook
<maya> iar sistemul este remix 10.10 ( ubuntu notebook)
<maya> ma poate ajuta cineva va rog
<maya> multumesc anticipat
<maya> mentionez ca am cautat si pe forum si google
<maya> pe forum nu am gasit nimic
<maya> iar pe google nu am gasit nimic sa funjctioneze
<maya> poate nu am cautat bine nu stiu
<maya> oricum multumesc anticipat pentru ajutor
<ocsiN> va salut
<noobsas> salut all
<ocsiN> salut
<ocsiN> daca ma poate ajuta cineva imi place sa ascult muzica din mplayer din terminal,mai nou si sa ma uit la filme dar am o mica problema,pe degeaba dau comanda -f sa vad filmul pe tot desktopul se deschide intrun ecran negru dar filmul ramine tot asa mic
<ocsiN> sper ca stie cineva ce sa fac :)
<Cracknel_> ocsiN: incearca sa schimbi setarile de output
<Cracknel_> pune pe X11 de exemplu
<Cracknel_> noobsas: salut
<noobsas> salut
<Cracknel> aveai treaba cu mine?
<noobsas> poti sa ma ajuti si pe mine cu un prieten care a pus 10.10 server si nu stie sa configureze eth-urile; e cli si nu poate sa instaleze gui
<Cracknel> noobsas: are aici toata documentatia necesara: http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration
<noobsas> merci mult
<Cracknel> google is your friend :))
<noobsas> ;)
<noobsas> merci mult Cracknel 
<noobsas> u r big
<ocsiN> tot asa merge
<ocsiN> am pus si -vo xv
<Cracknel> la mine e ok cu xv
<Cracknel> s-ar putea sa mai fie o optiune pe undeva...
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-16
<spetrea> user-group Perl in Bucuresti ?
<spetrea> sau Romania
<spetrea> exista ?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<bijou> `re
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-17
<stas_s> !ping
<Libertiny> pong
<bijou> `re
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-18
 * johane va saluta
<fdd> sup.
<n00bsas> salut; tux commander sau gnome commander?
<fdd> rox-filer.
<fdd> gentoo chiar.
<n00bsas> multumesc
<n00bsas> sup=?
<n00bsas> am pus gnome commander ;) seamana mai mult cu tc
<fdd> varianta informala a lui `what's up?', spusa c-o juma de gura, incat nici macar interogatia nu se mai simte.
<n00bsas> :)) ok
<fdd> desi in mod normal, cand vedem `sup' ne gandim la `supremum', evident.
<n00bsas> supar ;)
<noobsas> a instalat cineva QMLSaver: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/qmlsaver-is-nice-clock-screensaver-for.html
<kkady32> da,si l-am si scos
<noobsas> dc?
<kkady32> l-am probat doar
<kkady32> merge
<noobsas> la mine nu merge, nu stiu cum sa rezolv erorile astea: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<noobsas>  qmlsaver : Depends: libqt4-declarative (>= 4:4.7.0~rc1) but it is not going to be installed
<noobsas>             Depends: libqt4-declarative-particles but it is not going to be installed
<noobsas> E: Broken packages
<noobsas> scrie rezolvarea in link-ul de mai sus la sfarsit, dar nu stiu ce sa fac 
<kkady32> ce versiune de ubuntu folosesti?
<noobsas> 1010
<noobsas> kernel 2.6.35-23
<kkady32> la mine nu a fost probleme,mi-a instalat si dependintele automat
<kkady32> nu au fost
<noobsas> ce main server ai?
<kkady32> kernel 2.6.35-22
<kkady32> main server??
<noobsas> sofware sources
<kkady32> cel original USA
<noobsas> ok
<kkady32> ai facut cu ppa sau?
<kkady32> eu nu am instalat ppa-ul ci am adus deb-ul
<noobsas> cu ppa ca in linkul de webupd8
<noobsas> de unde ai luat debul?
<kkady32> de pe acelasi link,din ppa
<noobsas> adica de aici? http://ppa.launchpad.net/prodoomman/qmlsaver/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qmlsaver/
<kkady32> da
<kkady32> eu sunt pe amd64
<kkady32> nu stiu daca are vreo legatura dar la mine a mers
<kkady32> fara probleme
<noobsas> :( imi zice acelasi lucru cu ubuntu sofware center: Cannot install 'libqt4-declarative' 
<noobsas> merci oricum
<kkady32> nu ai pt ce
<kkady32> pai stai un pic,ai citit tot ce trebuie?
<kkady32> noobsas:So make sure you have the "universe" repository enabled.
<noobsas> este
<noobsas> sunt toate 4
<kkady32> da?
<kkady32> ok
<kkady32> care toate 4?
<noobsas> main, restricted, universe, multiverse
<kkady32> ok
<kkady32> nu imi dau seama de ce iti da eroare,eu nu am avut probleme
<johane> salut adiroiban 
<johane> Sigur ca sunt activ pe lista :)
<adiroiban> johane: salut
 * Chriisti hello
<Cracknel> E ceva lume pe canal in seara asta :)
<Cracknel> Salutare!
<noobsas> salut
<noobsas> poate poti tu sa ma ajuti
<noobsas>  QMLSaver: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/qmlsaver-is-nice-clock-screensaver-for.html
<noobsas> si primesc eroarea: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<noobsas>  qmlsaver : Depends: libqt4-declarative (>= 4:4.7.0~rc1) but it is not going to be installed
<noobsas>             Depends: libqt4-declarative-particles but it is not going to be installed
<noobsas> E: Broken packages
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-19
<stas> http://is.gd/hqCbT :)
<fdd> heh.
<fdd> long live enginex.
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-20
<bijou> `re
<assirian> salutari
<assirian> ajutati-ma! cum pun contul de facebook pe pidgin?
<assirian> salut,riddick
<assirian> ajuta-ma! cum pun contul de facebook pe pidgin?
<assirian> :-(
 * Chriisti hello
<bijou> `re
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-21
 * bubbleone saluta
#ubuntu-ro 2011-11-14
<xuser1> salut
<xuser1> :bz
<xuser1> stie cineva daca pot instala mai multe appleturi pt awn  versiunea 0.4.0?
<xuser1> ??????????
<xuser1> ?
<xuser1> ?
<xuser1> :D
<``BrainWash``> mhhh
#ubuntu-ro 2011-11-15
<madalin> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2011-11-16
<SoulRaven> cineva online pentru putin ajutor
<SoulRaven> am instalat Xorg-edgers fresh X crack ppa si acum imi apare doar background-ul si mousele
#ubuntu-ro 2012-11-12
<tilgath> buna all :) ma poate ajuta cineva,daca are timp&bunavointa?
<tilgath> :'(
<crismblog> seara bună
#ubuntu-ro 2012-11-14
<crismblog> salutare
<Valinsen> sall
<Valinsen> Acum vreo cateva luni nu aparea TV-Maxe in Ubuntu Software Center, acum am observat ca apare e ceva normal? Functioneaza instalarea de acolo? E mai bine sa instalam din Terminal sau din Ubuntu Software Center?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-11-15
<crismblog> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2012-11-16
<crismblog> salutare
<crismblog> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2012-11-17
<mens> este cineva?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-11-17
<Mihaivl> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2014-11-10
<crismblog> `neața
#ubuntu-ro 2014-11-11
<crismblog> Help the GNOME Foundation defend the GNOME trademark against Groupon! http://www.gnome.org/groupon/
<crismblog> Un copil din Sibiu poate ajunge cel mai tanar absolvent de masterat in IT din Europa -> http://bit.ly/1GLGtbS﻿
<average> hei
<average> cineva treaz ?
<average> mai zz_V3n3RiX 
<average> tu care-ai facut tv-muxe ala sau cum se cheama
<average> te-ai uitat la dezbatere ?
<average> a, doarme probabil
<V3n3RiX> nu m-am uitat
<average> V3n3RiX: http://i.imgur.com/3Act0A0.jpg
<average> V3n3RiX: asta a fost highlight-ul
<V3n3RiX> si n-am facut eu tv-maxe, eu doar l-am facut disponibil catre toti prin impachetare
<average> V3n3RiX: a ok
<average> nu stiam ..
<average> V3n3RiX: eu n-am reusit sa folosesc tv-maxe, voiam sa vad dezbaterea cu el
<average> insa fiind pe Debian Jessie, ppa-ul nu aveam deb-uri pentru mine
<average> dupa cateva fortari ale pachetelor si cateva incercari...
<average> am decis sa renunt
<average> si am folosit doar mplayer si cu stream-ul rstp:// de la realitatea tv
<average> insa.. mi-a folosit totusi site-ul de la tv-maxe pentru ca am putut gasi stream-ul
<V3n3RiX> e simplu sa iti faci singur pachetul pt debian 
<V3n3RiX> sursele pt deb sunt in ppa
<average> V3n3RiX: da.. dar stii cum e.. dezbaterea are 40 de minute..
<average> daca stau sa mai fac si pachet debian.. o pierd
<average> am mai facut pachete deb, stiu ce zici, e simplu dar.. nu e imediat
<average> dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc
<average> puteam sa fac unul unsigned.. dar sunt si dependinte.. 
<average> de obicei trebuie sa stai sa mai vezi ce de schimbat.. nu e imediat..
<average> V3n3RiX: daca vrei s-o impachetezi si pentru Debian Jessie ar fi super-cool :)
<average> eu as folosi-o cu siguranta. pentru ca stream-urile sop:// chiar nu prea ai cu ce sa le vezi, ffmpeg nu stie, mplayer nu stie
<average> e sopcast ala care intra la mijloc. daca tv-muxe face tv-maxe face asta pentru mine, e super-cool
<average> si nu tre sa ma mai chinui cu avconv si alte nebunii
<V3n3RiX> average nu mai fac pachete decat pentru gentoo si derivatele
<V3n3RiX> la restul am renuntat
<average> V3n3RiX: ok
#ubuntu-ro 2014-11-12
<average> V3n3RiX: auzi
<average> V3n3RiX: crezi ca ai vrea sa scriem un proiect impreuna ?
<V3n3RiX> average ce proiect?
<V3n3RiX> eu sunt deja implicat intr-un proiect si nu cred ca as avea timp necesar
<average> ok
<average> V3n3RiX: descarcat complet issue trackere de exemplu bugzilla-uri, sau bitbucket issues, sau jira-uri
<average> cam asta
<V3n3RiX> ok..why?
<average> mi se pare foarte util pentru cineva care vrea sa invete despre un proiect opensource. si in vederea unei contributii, e necesar sa poti sa cauti eficient un bug despre care stii multe lucruri
<average> momentan jira/bugzilla nu ofera search prea bun
<average> si jira cel putin e foarte stufos
<V3n3RiX> well, nu suna rau
<V3n3RiX> dar cum ti-am zis...sunt implicat serios intr-un proiect
<V3n3RiX> am renuntat la altele sa ma concentrez pe acesta
<average> ok
#ubuntu-ro 2014-11-13
<calvarr_> ok, primu reboot a fost cu panica, acum fac al doilea
<calvarr> panica persista
<calvarr> wifi a ramas functional
<xyzabc> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2014-11-15
<Guest86738> asdff3242
#ubuntu-ro 2015-11-09
<lolll> can someone tell what is my mac addres?
<lolll> hello?
<lolll> ok bye
<Vader> salut
<SkyWay> salut vlad
<Vader> Vader nu Vlad :))
#ubuntu-ro 2015-11-12
<androuduse> Hi
#ubuntu-ro 2015-11-13
<ubuntu-visitor4> e cineva aici?
#ubuntu-ro 2016-11-18
<simpleirc> hi
#ubuntu-ro 2018-11-14
<sechei> sandualex
<SkyWay> wha ? :)
